# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Windsurfen vs. Kitesurfen ?

## Dragonh3art

Hi, ich bin sicher die Diskusion gabe es schon 1000mal, ich habe aber irgendwie keinen passenden Link hier gefunden deswegen habe ich mal einen neuen auf gemacht.

Grund der Frage ist das ich als angehender Windsurfer mir hunderte belehrungen auf der Arbeit von meinen Kitern anhren mu wobei die den Sport auch erst seid ca. einem Jahr betreiben.
Von wegen viel Coooollleeerrr, weniger Material, schneller aufgebaut u.s.w.

Ich Surfe jetzt seid ich glaube 3 oder 4 Monaten mit einer uhralten ausrstung welche ich mir fr den Anfang gekauft habe schnes Hifly 320 mit knall rosa altem Dreieck als Segel, Das Segel gibt es dann noch etwas grer in Grn neon also was ganz Modernes. Als anfnger habe ich mir gedacht reicht das voll. Und ja es hat gereicht fr meine ersten Stunden am Spot.

Wenn dann die Diskusionen meiner Kollegen anfangen, " Pah wenn ich Gas gebe kommt kein Surfer hinterher, wenn ich springe fliege ich bers Haus, u.s.w." Naja ich kann das nicht beurteilen wie leicht oder schwer Kiten ist aber ich sehe fast jedes Wochenende Freaks aus beiden Lagern.

Mein empfinden und meine Beobachtungen, damit komme ich als einzelner Surfer ja gegen die ganzen Kite auf der Arbeit eh nicht an.

Sind folgende.
Ich sehe die Kiter schon extrem hoch Springen mit ihren sachen und ja das sind auch bestimmt 5m und mehr in die hhe. Die sind auch echt fix auf dem Wasser. Der ein oder andere macht auch einen Loop. 
Das Material ist bestimmt einiges Leichter wie mein Surfmaterial dafr laufen die an dem Spot bei mir vor der Ferienhaustr auch ca. 400-500m vom Parkplatz aus bis die am Kitestrand sind.

Beobachtungen zu den Surfern.
Tja was soll ich sagen ich habe bei uns am Strand noch keinen Surfer 5m oder hher springen sehen.
Aber ich wei eins wenn die an mir vorbei fliegen denke ich der Wind blst bei mir falsch rum und ich fahre rckwrts, die Jungs schlagen Loops ber Ihre Masten da wierd mir schwindelig, mich haben letztes Wochenende zwei berholt einer rechts einer links die Sind in drehenden Piruetten an mir vorbei geschossen. Wei garnicht wie sowas gehen soll Surfboard vorwrts,rckwrts.
Das Material Tragen, naja Vom Parkplatz zum Wasser sind 20m die meisten die da ankommen haben einen riesen Hnger wo x Boards/Segel/Masten drin sind.

Preislich finde ich eigentlich tun sich beide Sportarten nichts ein neuer Kite ist nicht teurer /billiger wie ein neues Segel. Die Boards gehen auch. Allerdings finde ich das im moment der Gebrauchtmarkt fr Windsurfen grer ist. Liegt wohl daran das viele Wechseln.

Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad, was ich echt nicht beurteilen kann sagen mir Leute die beides Machen Windsurfen ist schwerer, kann bei hheren Windstrken gefahren werden, dafr hat man beim Kiten bei wenier Wind schon Fun.

Dann kommt zum schlu das Argument du und dein rcken das geht nie gut.
Ok ich habe Anfang des Jahres ne schwere Wirbelsulen OP hinter mir, Ok die rzte hatten mich eigentlich abgeschrieben und trotz OP auf Rolli getippt.  Wochen nach der OP bin ich aber schon wieder mit leichtem Training angefangen und jetzt gehe ich schon wieder 5x die Woche eisen stemmen. Also Probleme mit rcken oder der gleichen habe ich nicht.
Ganz im gegensatz zu meinen kollegen da wird der eine mit kite auf den Strand geschleudert Knie Platt 3 Monate, der andere wird vor eine Steinaufhufung gezogen Prellung und Board platt.
Soll Windsurfen wirklich schlimmer fr den Rcken/Krper sein ? Ok Arme das habe ich letztes Wochenende gemerkt obwohl ich mich 1min an einer Hand aufhnge, deswegen werde ich jetzt am WE mal mit Trapez versuchen, aber sonst.

Ausserdem habe ich etwas gesucht was ich mit meinem Sohn gerade 6Jahre zusammen machen kann. Surfen klappt ist mit seinem Madd und Kinderrigg schon ganz gut istflot unterwegs, mu der Papa hinterher rennen im Wasser  :Smile: 

Ich will hier keine schlacht Windsurfer vs. Kitesurfer los treten aber ich wrde gerne mal erfahren wie es wirklich ist. 

THX
Dragonh3art

----------


## Surf Maniac

Hi,

du knntest die Frage mal hier stellen:
http://forum.oase.com/forumdisplay.php?f=8

Kiten ist sicher leichter zu erlernen, wobei WS zu lernen, auf den neuen sehr breiten Boards auch nicht schwierig ist.
Die Schlepperei und der Materialberg sind beim Kiten wesentlich geringer.

Ich wei nicht, was du als Springen bezeichnest. Wenn du einen Sack Kartoffeln an einen Kite hngst, springt der dann fr dich auch? Ich wrde es eher als Baumeln bezeichnen, oder als hngen.
Du siehst es doch, was die beim "Springen" alles machen knnen: Das Board in die Hand nehmen mit dem Kopf nach unten baumeln, etc. 
Das ist alles nur mglich, da man, wie an einem Seil in der Turnhalle, welches an der Decke befestigt ist, mit seinem kompletten Gewicht am Trapez hngt. Wenn du dich mit deinem Trapez an ein Seil hngst, welches an einem Ast befestigt ist, handelt es sich dann um Sport?

Tja, mit dem Loop ist das halt Ansichtssache. Mir ist kein Loop bekannt, wo sich der Kite oben und der Kiter unten, also zwischen ihm und der Wasseroberflche befindet. Zwar gibt es einen "Kiteloop", doch loopt da weder der Kite noch der Kiter. Lediglich der Kite dreht sich um eine der beiden Tips. Der Kiter macht maximal eine Schraube. Wenn du beim WS dein Material in der Luft weg wirfst, loopt das auch, doch wird diese Forum des Loops allgemein nicht als solcher anerkannt.

Was deine Gesundheit betrifft:
Meinen Glckwunsch, dass die OP so gut verlaufen ist!
Was wurde denn operiert?

Natrlich kann man Kiten auch als Sport betreiben, doch das tun die wenigsten.
Ich hatte vor Jahren mal gelesen, dass WS zu den gesndesten Sportarten berhaupt zhlt, da in Prinzip fast jeder Muskel beansprucht wird.
Beim Kiten sind das mehr die Beine. Der komplette Oberkrper wird grtenteils nur zu Steuern benutzt, also ohne Krafteinsatz.

Trotzdem wrde ich Kiten auch mal versuchen, wenn es nicht, abgesehen von der Kste, fast berall verboten wre. Ich persnlich finde es auch nicht gut, wie hier Verbote erteilt werden.

HL

----------


## monnem

Besser als SurfManiac kann man es nicht beschreiben: 
"Natrlich kann man Kiten auch als Sport betreiben, doch das tun die wenigsten."

Ich schreibe einmal meine Erfahrung als erfahrener Windsurfer, der vllig offen gegenber dem Kitesport ist, und wenn ich einmal Zeit zuviel habe, es auch sicher ausprobieren werde.

Am Wichtigsten ist dein Rcken und die Zeit mit deinem Kind. Breites Windsurfboard, ein leichtes-kleines (wegen hochziehen) und vor allem weiches Segel, und der Tag wird gut. Z.B. kein North Curve 6,4qm mit 100% Carbon 430cm SDM Mast.So ein Rigg ist super fr den Shop, aber nicht fr den Anfnger. Dann ein Hfttrapez, kein Sitztrapez, damit die Wirbelsule nicht gestaucht, sondern entlastet wird. 

Zum anderen Thema: Vor vielen Jahren habe ich an einem Top Windsurfspot am Atlantik 10 Jahre gelebt und gesurft. Dabei bin ich jede Woche 5m oder auch mal 10m hoch gesprungen  :Smile: 

Danach bin ich umgezogen und habe 15 Jahre berhaupt nicht gesurft. Vor 4 Jahren stellte sich die Frage ob ich wieder richtig Windsurfen machen soll oder auf Kite umsteige, da es wegen des wenigen Materials sehr verlockend aussah. Auch brauchte man angeblich weniger Wind. Dann habe ich viel gelesen und einige meiner alten Bekannten und deren Kitefreunde vom Atlantik gefragt. 

Das Ergebnis war, dass ich wieder zum Windsurfen zurckgekehrt bin.

1.) Je professioneller der Sportler war, desto sachlicher waren die Antworten. 

2.) Es sind eigentlich zwei vllig verschiedene Sportarten die nicht in Konkurrenz stehen.
Windsurfer und Segler diskutieren ja auch nicht endlos miteinander was besser ist.
Genauso wenig wie Wellenreiter und Windsurfer. Und die guten Sportler diskutieren sowieso nicht.

3.) Der Lernprozess vom Anfnger zum Gleiter und Flachwasserspringer bei konstantem Leichtwind ist beim Kite natrlich viel schneller, da man ja an einem Seil hngt das einen hochzieht. (Siehe Sack Kartoffeln und Punkt 2.) Als Anfnger hat man als Kiter mehr Leichtwindgleittage, aber der Windsurfanfnger kann auch mal bei mehr Wind ohne Lebensgefahr mit kleinem Segel weiterprobieren. Da hat die Kiteschule schon lange geschlossen.

4.) Will man bei 30knoten in 3m Welle fahren, muss man in beiden Sportarten gleich gut sein.
Und wenn man bei diesen Bedingungen in der Welle strzt, ist das berleben einfacher
wenn man keine Seile um sich hat. 

5.) Das mit der Materialmenge sehe ich inzwischen auch anders. Wer Kiten als Sport betreibt hat auch mehr als einen Kite dabei. Wenn ich an den Strand fahre habe ich etwa zwei Boards und drei Segel im Auto. Das ist definitv mehr als ein Kiter, aber nur fr Reisen ohne Auto wichtig. Ich laufe einmal fr das Board und einmal fr das Rigg. Ist der Weg weiter kommt beides auf einen kleinen Surfwagen. In der Aufbauzeit sehe ich auch keinen Unterschied. Der Kiter muss es auch zurechtlegen, aufpumpen und den 
Kite (meistens mit zweiter Person) hochziehen. Ich schiebe einen dnnen Mast in ein leichtes Segel, Gabelbaum anklicken, zweimal spannen und gehe auf das Wasser. Und wenn ich vom Wasser komme lege ich es einfach auf kleiner Flche hin ohne nachzudenken ob es wegfliegt. Finde ich persnlich inzwischen sogar entspannender.

Kiten hat sicher auch Vorteile fr den Anfnger, wenn man an einer warmen marokkanischen oder brasilanischen Lagune mit konstantem Wind nach wenigen Lerntagen ins Gleiten kommt. Und dazu noch als cooler Trendsportler Selfies machen kann. In den 80ern fuhr auch jeder mit einem Windsurfer auf dem Autodach herum. Obwohl viele ihn nie richtig benutzt haben.

Aber wir sind ja mehr Zeit hier in Deutschland und hat man aber nach deutlich mehr Lerntagen das Gleiten beim Windsurfen erreicht ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so gross. Mit Windsurfen kann man auf jedem See auch bei bigem Wind etwas Spass haben. Der Kite fllt dann zwischendurch runter. Das gleicht die Anzahl der Surftage auch schnell aus.

----------


## Ralph

Nachdem die Windsurfer hier wohl deutlich strker prsent sind, sind natrlich auch mehr Antworten "pro Windsurfing" zu erwarten. Ich bin auch Windsurfer, habe auch nicht vor, das zu ndern. Der Platzbedarf fr den ganzen Krempel ist bedeutend grer, ganz klarer Vorteil fr Kiter. Nachdem, was ich mitbekomme, ist die Lebensdauer eines Schirms aber wiederum deutlich geringer, als die eines Surfsegels. 
Was die Geschwindigkeit betrifft, mu man anerkennen, das Kite-Profis, bei idealen Bedingungen, sprich glattem Wasser, etwas schneller sind. Der "normale" Kiter ist fr einen "normalen" Windsurfer aber nicht mehr als eine Wanderbaustelle, je schwieriger die Bedingungen, desto langsamer werden die Kiter im Vergleich. Anfangs war der Vorteil der Kiter beim Angleiten noch sehr gro, heute gilt das kaum mehr. Vielleicht ist aber ein groer Schirm immer noch angenehmer, als ein groes, entsprechend schweres Surfrigg. Aber wenn ich mit meinem 9,5er nicht mehr richtig ins Fahren komme, geben auch die Kiter auf, so meine Erfahrung. Was mir sehr wichtig ist: ich habe in meiner ber zwanzigjhrigen Surfkarriere noch kinen einzigen, wirklich schweren Windsurfunfall mitbekommen, aber schon drei mit Kitern. Deren Sport ist wesentlich gefhrlicher, auch bei scheinbar moderaten Bedingungen. Letztenendes soll jeder nach seinem Geschmack Spa haben, aber einen wirklichen Vorteil des Kitens gegenber dem Windsurfen sehe ich nicht. Und "Springen" tun sie jedenfalls wie der Wurm am Angelhaken (der sich brigens auch so komisch windet, solange er noch lebt, fllt mir gerade ein...)

----------


## Surf-Max

Ich jetzt auch noch ...
Surfen tu ich seit 1974. 1997 hab ich in der Karibik den ersten Kite gesehen, und der Eigner bot ihn mir an zum ausprobieren. Hatte ich damals nicht gemacht. Inzwischen - ich bin jetzt 71 - surfe ich nur noch am Gardasee, ausgerechnet an dem Spot, wo unendlich viele Kiter sind. Ich kenne Kiter, die vom Windsurfen umgestiegen sind. Aus meiner Sicht ist der Hauptvorteil des Kitens, dass du weniger Wind brauchst. Aber das ist in Schwachwindgebieten ein groer Vorteil. Die Kiter fahren mir um die Ohren, wenn ich nicht ins Gleiten komme. In dem Moment, wo ich gleite, bin ich schneller.
Auch ist das Erlernen deutlich leichter beim Kiten. Eine runde, flssige Halse erfordert nun einmal Gefhl, gute Koordination und bung. 
Das Kite-Feeling kann ich natrlich nicht beschreiben. Aber vom Zusehen ist es kein Gleiten. Kiten hat den Kultstatus des Windsurfens in den Achtzigern. Falls man das braucht. Es sind - hier am Lago - vorwiegend jngere, ttowierte, coole Typen, die ohne Boardhorts berm Neo nicht aufs Wasser gehen. Die Szene in Deutschland kenne ich nicht. Um zum See zu kommen sollte es schon ein SUV sein.
Dieses endgeile Gefhl, wenn ich schwerelos im Trapez hnge und ber den Lago fliege, schwebe, das kommt dem Menschheitstraum des Fliegens sehr nahe. Die Kiter dagegen knnen eine spektakulrere Show am Ufer abziehen, mit ihren Sprngen. Es ist tatschlich wie pfel mit Birnen vergleichen. Ich bleibe beim Surfen und hoffe, dass mein Krper das noch 10 Jahre mitmacht. Zum Rcken: Vielleicht bin ich eine Ausnahme, aber meinem Rcken tut das Surfen unheimlich gut.

Gru
aus
Tremosine

Max

----------


## wavemaster

Moin Drache,
hier vielleicht noch eine kleines Argument:
Mit Aufkommen des Kitesports hat die Zahl der offenen Knochenbrche in den Ambulanzen, zumindest hier im Norden, deutlich zugenommen.
Gru
Rolf

----------


## Itzig

Ich habe vor 6 Jahren mit dem Windsurfen angefangen, habe dann irgendwann auf einer lngeren Reise das Kiten gelernt und praktiziert und bin dann aber wieder ins Windsurflager gewechselt
Pro Kite:
„gleiten“ geht mit Matte quasi schon ab 7kn
Lernfortschritte sind deutlich schneller zu erzielen
Weniger Zeug zum Schleppen
„Man kann lnger“ – kiten ist so anstrengend wie leichte Gartenarbeit
Con Kite:
Wer mag schon leichte Gartenarbeit?
Deutlich gefhrlicher (nicht nur durch eigene Fehler) – ich habe fast einen Zeigefinger verloren als mir alle 3 (!) Sicherungssysteme hintereinander kaputt gegangen sind (Leine hat sich drum gewickelt).
„Mal eben allein los“ geht nicht wirklich
Pro Windsurf
Der Kick! – nichts geht ber die Gleiterfahrung. Da kommt beim Kiten –auch bei fetten Jumps – nix ran!
Man ist i.d.R immer deutlich schneller
Viel sicherer
Ist richtiger Sport! Ein intensives Windsurfwochenende und Du wei,  wie schwer Bleistifte und unberwindlich hoch Treppen werden knnen.
Con Windsurf
Material ist unhandlicher/sperriger
Die Zeit bis zum ersten Gleiten ist teilweise lang und mhsam (und frustrierend, wenn die Kitekollegen an einem vorbei nageln)
Das Leichtwindproblem schreibe ich hier nicht hin, denn ich finde, man kann auch sehr gut bei 5 bis 10 Knoten Leichtwindsurfen machen. Mir und meiner Family macht es jedenfalls spa

----------


## derzilp

Vielleicht habe ich es berlesen, aber mir fiel noch folgendes ein:

Ich windsurfe und mein Kumpel kitet. Wenn Du mal fortgeschritten bist und in die Welle mchtest, dann hat Kiten den Vorteil, dass man Wellen auch bei Onshore-Wind frontside abreiten kann, das geht mit dem Windsurfer nicht wirklich.

----------


## Hille

Ja, Windsurfen ist krperlich ungemein hrter, intensiver, im Gleiten sehr viel euphorischer als Kiten. Da kommt evtl. noch Race Carving beim Skifahren im steilen Steilhang bei der ersten Linie am frhen Morgen heran. Aber beim Windsurfen ohne greres krperliches Risiko, auer vielleicht Rippenprellungen. 

Kiten ist spielerischer als Windsurfen und hat eine wunderbar steile Lernkurve, wie ich sie noch bei keiner anderen Sportart erlebt habe. Die Community ist beim Kiten nher zusammen, die Windsurfer werden lter und zunehmend weniger redselig. Aber die Windsurfer sind auch im Alter noch harte und durchtrainierte Burschen.

Kiten ist Wakeboarden mit Luftantrieb und nahe am Snowboarden, aber krperlich deutlich weniger intensiv, zumindest im eingehakten Freeride. Die Euphorie im tiefen und steilen Pulverschnee ist beim Snowboarden auch unglaublich, spielt sich - wie beim Kiten - aber mehr im Kopf ab, als beim Windsurfen: Beim Windsurfen ist die Euphorie sowohl im Kopf als auch im ganzen Krper. 

Windsurfen katapultiert den gesamten Menschen ins Nirvana, zumindest wenn - was nicht so hufig vorkommt - alles stimmt (Windstrke in Relation zur Segel- und Boardgre, Tampenstellung, Fuschlaufeneinstellung, Unterarmpower...). 

Die Autofahrerei und Materialschlacht beim Windsurfen und teilweise auch Kiten muss man als Teil des Ganzen sehen. Solange wir das ganze Material schleppen und aufriggen, so lange leben wir. 

Msste ich mich aber entscheiden auf der einsamen Insel mit viel Wind, ich wrde mich frs Windsurfen entscheiden: Direkter, hrter und vor allem alleine, weit, weit drauen auf dem Meer, eine einzigartiges Gefhl von Freiheit und Euphorie.

----------


## wartetaufwind

Ein Vorteil vom Windsurfen:
Du kannst mit weniger Risiko weiter raus fahren. Wenn der Wind abflaut, kommst du auf einem +100 Liter Board wieder nach Hause, dmpelnd oder zur Not paddelnd.

Und du bist als AnfngerIn keine so groe Gefahr fr die anderen im Wasser..

----------

